# LowLife White Russian (help)



## smokeup420 (Mar 26, 2009)

well i just started germ. them today, i got the soil ph ight 6.7.iv grown befor but not lowlife or any fancy plant.never used nutrients, so idk what to use, what a good npk ballence would be for both stages?how often should i use it?


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 26, 2009)

if these are auto's then i wouldnt feed it till they showed sex then it would be bloom nutes, since they do away with the veg cycles i wouldnt worry bout veg nutes IMO. And for the NPK u would want somthign with a higher P example 5-10-5


----------



## smokeup420 (Mar 27, 2009)

i9ght coo thanx, how bout 10-30-10 dat strait?n should i feed em every watering?


----------

